# Chinchilla cages



## MattClare (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey
As you can probably see from my sig, I am the proud owner of two chinchillas. Dave ,the female, (Both where rehomers, I was told she was a he and have thought that for the past 5 years, untill I got Alan and relised actually he was a she and no matter how many times we try to give her a girl name poor thing still gets called Dave :lol2 is happy in a big old parrot cage. 

However this is Alan 








I have decided its time for a new cage, but dont really want another parrot cage that I will have to convert......So was just wondering where you guys got yours. I have checked all the local shops and have had no luck so turned to the internet and found a few on ebay but are there any other reliable sites that I one of you kind guys can dirrect me too.
Thanks
Matt


----------



## coopere (Aug 6, 2008)

Mine are in an explorer - someone was selling one in classifieds recently - but i can't remember where.
Emma


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My 2 rescue girls are in one of these The Tower Cage Degu / Ferret Cage by Liberta | Just Cages


----------



## s.jones (Mar 2, 2010)

3 tier ferret rat chinchilla cage cages hutches on eBay (end time 18-Mar-10 00:12:52 GMT)

that is probably the best my 2 have the same cage as in the link and they love them:2thumb:


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

We have 4 chinchillas, 2 grey, 1 brown and 1 white, and the white one Trio has only 3 legs and gets intimidated by other chinchillas so she has to be kept herself, I got her cage from Pets at Home, and the other 3 are in a huge cage that we got from an online shop on Ebay.


----------



## Tink&Chaos (Mar 20, 2010)

I think Paul spooner makes cages. Mine was bought from him, through the breeder of my chins, Joeychinchilla. As you probably all know, plastic bases etc are really not safe for chinnies...but just incase.
Good luck with your search


----------



## eddyisdabest (Jan 1, 2010)

I no this is a bit of an old post but I got mine form http://www.johnhopewell.co.uk/ he does custom builds to I believe.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Got mine from John a few years ago - excellent cage and my chins (now aged 20 and 15) get on really well in it - mine is 4ft high and long and 2 ft deep. It's the biggest cage I could find when I had to bring my chins indoors when I moved (no outbuildings). I can't remember how much the cage was, but it was good value and he delivers cages flat packed for cheaper postage for you. I think he is based in Rotherham.


----------



## eddyisdabest (Jan 1, 2010)

yep thats correct, so if you liv neer you can also pick them up off him i beleav to save even more on postage.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

Ranch House Cages


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

mine are in a big 4ft x 6ft cage, if your still looking i do have a hopwell style cage for sale :2thumb:


----------



## eddyisdabest (Jan 1, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> Ranch House Cages


thos cages look alrite but the good thing about the hopwell style ones is that u have the pull out draw rather then having to lift off the base


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

they`ll still flick dust`n`poop everywhere, lol


----------

